# Bulls/Wallace Press conference - Thurs. July 13th 5pm CT - live on CSN Chicago!



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Does anyone know when the bulls will hold their press conference?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Press conference*

tomorrow


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Press conference*

per The Score, the press conference will be on Thursday July 13th.

time TBD.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*

Thanks guys! I can't wait!

Will PJ and JR be there as well?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



Bullsky said:


> Will PJ and JR be there as well?


JR will be invited, but if they're short on chairs he'll have to stand.



ok actually no idea.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*

bulls.com finally has "official information" on Ben Wallace New Conference - but still no time set.

*Windy City Wallace

Along with Bulls GM John Paxson and Head Coach Scott Skiles, four-time NBA Defensive Player of the Year Ben Wallace will be at the United Center on Thursday for his official introduction. Wallace, a 6-9, 240-pound center, holds career averages of 6.6 ppg, 10.7 rpg and 2.2 bpg.*


----------



## Silvio Dante (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



mizenkay said:


> bulls.com finally has "official information" on Ben Wallace New Conference - but still no time set.
> 
> *Windy City Wallace
> 
> Along with Bulls GM John Paxson and Head Coach Scott Skiles, four-time NBA Defensive Player of the Year Ben Wallace will be at the United Center on Thursday for his official introduction. Wallace, a 6-9, 240-pound center, holds career averages of 6.6 ppg, 10.7 rpg and 2.2 bpg.*


Last I heard, the press conference is scheduled for 5 PM (Chicago time), and ComcastSportsNet might televise it live. Also WSCR and possibly ESPN 1000 might also broadcast it live.

Not sure why it's a 5 PM "tip-off" but it may have something to do with Pax possibly making another trade. From what I was told by a friend of mine inside is that they're hoping to wait until the final minute to put the actual dollar figures into place on Ben's contract. He's going to get $60 million over 4 years, that's set in stone, but what isn't set in stone is how much he'll get each season leading up to that $60. He could take a little less in year 1 so that the Bulls have a little extra cash to play with to land another player via FA or a S&T. Supposedly Big Ben's ok with that. :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*

thanks for the info sil. very, very interesting. 


:greatjob:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



Silvio Dante said:


> Last I heard, the press conference is scheduled for 5 PM (Chicago time), and ComcastSportsNet might televise it live. Also WSCR and possibly ESPN 1000 might also broadcast it live.
> 
> Not sure why it's a 5 PM "tip-off" but it may have something to do with Pax possibly making another trade. From what I was told by a friend of mine inside is that they're hoping to wait until the final minute to put the actual dollar figures into place on Ben's contract. He's going to get $60 million over 4 years, that's set in stone, but what isn't set in stone is how much he'll get each season leading up to that $60. He could take a little less in year 1 so that the Bulls have a little extra cash to play with to land another player via FA or a S&T. Supposedly Big Ben's ok with that. :cheers:


Maybe involving Duhon and one of the guys from NO (JR Smith)?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



El Chapu said:


> Maybe involving Duhon and one of the guys from NO (JR Smith)?


Trade 2 guards? For another one?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



> When he takes the court at the United Center for the first time in a Bulls uniform in a few months, Ben Wallace will be hailed as the team's only All-Star and the main reason fans in Chicago are thinking big for the first time since the Bulls' championship run ended eight years ago.
> 
> A standing ovation is virtually assured, and he probably will be the last player announced during the pregame introductions -- the spot usually reserved for the team's biggest star.
> 
> Wallace, no doubt, will savor the star treatment.


John Jackson profiles Ben Wallace:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-ben13.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*

bump.

comcast sportsnet will be carrying the press conference *live* tonight and it will also likely be on espn news too (i'm hoping).

espn1000 and the score should have coverage too.

just a reminder, as if we needed a reminder!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*

For us out of towners: Could someone post any video files online? Also, what website links are there so we can listen to the press conference? Will they also be introducing PJ and JR today?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



> A standing ovation is virtually assured, and he probably will be the last player announced during the pregame introductions -- the spot usually reserved for the team's biggest star.



i'm guessing kirk will be more than fine with this.

comcast has a short video of kirk's media availability yesterday up. top item. his eyes literally light up at the thought of ben wallace on the bulls!

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


narek, i merged your thread with the wallace article into this one since it's the same topic essentially!

oh, and the _skiles smile alert_ has been posted for the entire chicagoland area. bring those shades!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



theanimal23 said:


> For us out of towners: Could someone post any video files online? Also, what website links are there so we can listen to the press conference? Will they also be introducing PJ and JR today?


i think that the news conference will be major media and therefore covered on espn/espn news.

it's also supposed to be on the radio.

comcast sportsnet will most likely archive the video as well.

we've got you covered!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



mizenkay said:


> i'm guessing kirk will be more than fine with this.
> 
> comcast has a short video of kirk's media availability yesterday up. top item. his eyes literally light up at the thought of ben wallace on the bulls!
> 
> http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


Silly Miz. Those were camera lamps reflecting in his eyes.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm guessing nba broadband will have the whole press conference online. as they also have the whole peja press conference online.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> i'm guessing nba broadband will have the whole press conference online. as they also have the whole peja press conference online.


Is that the NBA.com media player? (The thing used to watch highlights and the SL games?)


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yes


----------



## Silvio Dante (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Wallace Press conference?*



Bullsky said:


> Thanks guys! I can't wait!
> 
> Will PJ and JR be there as well?


My understanding is that PJ and/or JR will not be there. Today is Big Ben's day, so the only people who'll be on stage for the introductions will be Ben, his wife, Pax and Skiles. :yes:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

reinsdorf should be there too. shinn was their at pejas introduction


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



narek said:


> John Jackson profiles Ben Wallace:
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-ben13.html


This is dumb, but I hope Ben doesn't get introduced last. He's the MAN IN THE MIDDLE, meaning as the Bulls have done for years, he should go third. Regardless of what Wallace brings to the table, these are still the baby Bulls of Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni and Deng. Wallace is just a key piece to add in. I will not trade what those 4 and other have brought the last 2 years for anything in the world.

The order they are announced in should be:

Brown, Nocioni, Wallace, Thabo (ok Ben), and Kirk


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2508742



> For the last six years, Ben Wallace has been the face of the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> No more.
> 
> ...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*

They are taking it SO rough.



> Ben Wallace is scheduled to talk today. But I have heard him talk before. I've heard him talk by his locker. I've heard him talk in the Palace hallways. I've heard him talk sitting across from me, one on one, his head dipped, his big hands pressing together.
> 
> In all those times, he never once said, "For me, it's about the money."
> 
> ...


http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060713/SPORTS03/607130365/1051


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



GB said:


> They are taking it SO rough.
> 
> 
> 
> http://freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060713/SPORTS03/607130365/1051


Ridiculous stuff. The Pistons turned him into an icon? That's a stretch. He had a lot to do with that too, and a lot to do with that last championship of their's. Get a grip, Detroit.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



jbulls said:


> Ridiculous stuff. The Pistons turned him into an icon? That's a stretch. He had a lot to do with that too, and a lot to do with that last championship of their's. Get a grip, Detroit.


I lost a lot of respect for Mitch Albom after reading that bit of rubbish. 

As I wrote about this article in another thread:



> Thats the harshest article I've read yet.
> 
> And its insulting, if you ask me. Through all that, he never once cited Wallace as saying that it *wasn't* about the money. The closest he got was this paraphrased comment:
> 
> ...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



Ron Cey said:


> I lost a lot of respect for Mitch Albom after reading that bit of rubbish.
> 
> As I wrote about this article in another thread:


I wonder what Mitch Albom would do if the Chicago Tribune offered him 3 million dollars more per anum than the Detroit Free Press.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



jbulls said:


> I wonder what Mitch Albom would do if the Chicago Tribune offered him 3 million dollars more per anum than the Detroit Free Press.


Its not about the money. It's about being a writing icon in Detroit.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



GB said:


> Its not about the money. It's about being a writing icon in Detroit.


Detroit made Mitch Albom an icon!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



jbulls said:


> I wonder what Mitch Albom would do if the Chicago Tribune offered him 3 million dollars more per anum than the Detroit Free Press.


Mitch Albom has more money than God, or at least more than Ben Wallace. I'm not kidding. "Tuesdays with Morrie" and "The Five People You Meet in Heaven," as wretched (imo) as they are, have sold a combined tens of millions of copies. 

He's in Detroit because he wants to be. I guess someone has to.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



jbulls said:


> Detroit made Mitch Albom an icon!


I mean, yes, he had to work for it...but my goodness Detroit took him, a nobody and gave him a _chance_.

LOL


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*

Mitch knows his audience. But, jeez louise, is that stuff melodramatic. "I probably won't listen to any athlete that way again....". 

I'm really surprised because I always thought he was a pretty level-headed guy.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



GB said:


> I mean, yes, he had to work for it...but my goodness Detroit took him, a nobody and gave him a _chance_.
> 
> LOL


If I knew the first thing about photoshop I'd be hard at work trying to affix Ben Wallace's afro onto an image of Mitch Albom right now.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



badfish said:


> Mitch knows his audience. But, jeez louise, is that stuff melodramatic. "I probably won't listen to any athlete that way again....".
> 
> I'm really surprised because I always thought he was a pretty level-headed guy.


You know, I like the Detroit area pretty much, I really do.

But they are living in a dream world. That city is so run down, it is just unbelievable. But they have some kind of fantasy, like, oh, we're no worse off than any other city. Every city has its bad neighborhoods....

They have yet to face up to what that city has become. The media in particular are like world class enablers for a drunk and predatory sex-offender.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*



badfish said:


> Mitch knows his audience. But, jeez louise, is that stuff melodramatic. "I probably won't listen to any athlete that way again....".
> 
> I'm really surprised because I always thought he was a pretty level-headed guy.


Mitch level-headed? This is the guy who wrote a column about two people going to a Michigan State game and what they did there a day before the actual game. And the two people didn't go - which is how Mitch was caught. How he can talk about anything after that (and why his behind wasn't fired I don't understand at all!) amazes me.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Signs of the times: Wallace a fan favorite*

It's official: Mitch has lost his mind.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

finaly bulls.com does something right...

from the front page



> Windy City Wallace
> Along with Bulls GM John Paxson and Head Coach Scott Skiles, four-time NBA Defensive Player of the Year Ben Wallace will be at the United Center on Thursday for his official introduction. Wallace, a 6-9, 240-pound center, holds career averages of 6.6 ppg, 10.7 rpg and 2.2 bpg.
> *Watch the press conference at Bulls.com! NBA TV will have it live at 5 p.m. CT*.
> Detroit News: Big Ben headed to Bulls
> ESPN.com: Wallace leaving Pistons


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This will be carried on the Score I think I heard, which it better be because I'm planning my drive home from work around it


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

They're already showing the UC as they get ready. Red Kerr is there. :biggrin: And a lot of people walking around.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's on NBA TV! 

_"a huge day for the organization"_ - pax


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

For some reason I won't be convinced whether or not Ben is truly happy here until I see this conference...


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Ben looks like the Mavericks logo.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this is frustrating to watch on nba.com!!
the coverage is very choppy


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I swear to God we better not restrict his hair, headband, wrist bands, armbands or anything else that he wears in any way.

Kinda like JR made a few Sox players get hair cuts...don't make him lose the fro JR


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Somehow.. Skiles says something not meant to be funny, doesn't smile, crowd laughs anyways, Skiles continues to not smile.. and I'm the one that ends up feeling awkward.

That was a strange moment.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_"ben knows how to stay on the floor"_ - pax

see ya chandler!

:laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Skiles is a hilarious interview.
When that guy was saying they were both known to be hardheaded, Scottie was just staring him down.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

his timing was perfect on that. 

"want me to take that first?"

:laugh:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

He's a Skiles guy all right - you see it in practice before you see it in a game. 

And Pax is sure excited about this.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Someone is going to post this bad boy I assume.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

"When we complete the next part of the summer deal.."
Aptly put, Pax.

k4e, I wouldn't doubt if it ends up viewable later on either bulls.com or CSN's site.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha, even more clear then "the next part of the summer deal" is the #3 Bulls jersey Ben is holding up.

:laugh:
Oh, Chandler.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Check out the new front page of bulls.com


----------



## schorsch554 (May 24, 2006)

Q: "Ben, why's your free throw percentage so low?"

A: "Because I miss more than I make."

That was great!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

KHinrich12 said:


> Check out the new front page of bulls.com


 that was fast


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nice!











wow. they have wallpaper and everything!

http://www.nba.com/bulls/index_main.html


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost like they knew this was coming 10 days ago!

Haha, I love how they have the 4 most important links there including "BUY WALLACE JERSEY" and "INFO ON SEASON TICKETS"


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shooting free throws, no less!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

a bulls jersey looks so good on ben because hes so dark and the jeresy is white lol


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

So, guys who were counting, did he break Albert Belle's record?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Did anyone record this and know when ill be able to download the press conference?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Did anyone record this and know when ill be able to download the press conference?


It'll be up at nba.com and i'm sure comcast will have it, too.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

OziBull said:


> Did anyone record this and know when ill be able to download the press conference?


You can probably watch it on Bulls.com in a while, they usually put stuff like this up pretty fast.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uh oh. 

screamin A. smith due up on *sportscenter* - gonna be screamin' about ben wallace (and AI.)





and speaking of bens...can i just say that ben rothelsburger or however you spell it, looks really pretty good considering he smashed his face into that windshield. or maybe he just looks better without the grizzly adams beard. huh.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Go to NBA.com... the press conf is up.

My oh my, i'm tickled.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> uh oh.
> 
> screamin A. smith due up on *sportscenter* - gonna be screamin' about ben wallace (and AI.)


Thanks for the heads up.

"_Chicago is definitely a top three team in the east. Probably top two_." - Screamin' A. Smith.



kukoc4ever said:


> Go to NBA.com... the press conf is up.
> 
> My oh my, i'm tickled.


Check out Ben's Top 10 plays from 2005-2006. It's up on Bulls.com.

:eek8:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

HOW COME I CAN'T SEE THE VIDEO? :curse:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love the quote by Pax. I don't remember it exactly, but it was along the lines of: We need a guy who can consistantly stay on the floor providing us with defense and rebounding. 

Big Ben is probably Skiles new favorite player. 

I wish Ben showed the back of his jersey (name and number). 

I enjoyed the year we won 47 games since it was the first time we were good since the Dynasty. But this has to be the most exciting year for us. We got expectations. Think about that. We got expecations. We have come a long way since the '98-'99 seasons.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Somehow, when I visited Bulls.com, I had bought a Ben Wallace jersey before I left :curse:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

oh no i noticed big ben said "everything can change in the blink of an eye" bulls fans should know what slogan iam referring to lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

nybullsfan said:


> oh no i noticed big ben said "everything can change in the blink of an eye" bulls fans should know what slogan iam referring to lol


What do Bulls fans know about slogans? Larger than Life. You Gotta be there!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> What do Bulls fans know about slogans? Larger than Life. You Gotta be there!


actually liked the blink of an eye slogan better just did not work out that season


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess the visit to Ben's home was indeed a better touch than flying him 1st class to OHare and have him met by Benny the Bull. Wallace mentioned that Scott and John coming to his home to break bread with his family was a big part of his decision. Paxson has to be praised for that decision.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

nybullsfan said:


> oh no i noticed big ben said "everything can change in the blink of an eye" bulls fans should know what slogan iam referring to lol


Yeah I noticed that too. 

I also heard Paxson mention "the right way" at least once. 

:biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I liked the break bread part. New free agent strategy. Go to players home and bring bread! From panneras should seal the deal!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> _"ben knows how to stay on the floor"_ - pax
> 
> see ya chandler!
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah. That was none too subtle, was it?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I enjoyed the entire press conference. It was pretty exciting. 

Skiles just cracks me up, man. I love it when he's with the press. He's so obviously and palpably disgusted by their presence. 

"This is something I look forward to working with Ben on. But I can look Ben in they eye [looks Ben in the eyes] and honestly tell him that I don't care if he makes them or not."

Loved it.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> "This is something I look forward to working with Ben on. But I can look Ben in they eye [looks Ben in the eyes] and honestly tell him that I don't care if he makes them or not."


I can see him being motivated to improve this quite a bit (hopefully to the 60% mark atleast), I just wonder if his injury (or whatever it is) will allow him to improve it that much.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Watch out NBA!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Detroit Free Press on the conference:

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060714/SPORTS03/607140414/1051



> CHICAGO -- He said he was misunderstood a lot, that he never wanted to take 20 shots per game, that he just wanted to be part of the action at both ends of the floor.
> 
> He said it was tough to leave Detroit, where he turned himself into an icon, won a championship and became the face of a franchise.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

comcast has video highlights (taken from the news conference) and also an audio interview with Big Ben.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/wallace_interview_060713.html

_*Bulls.com:* In Scott Skiles, you’ll get an in-your-face, hard-nosed coach who expects nothing but your best effort all of the time. What are your impressions of him and what kind of relationship do you expect to have with him? 

*Wallace:* “I like him and I like what he’s about. I think we share some of the same ideas about the game of basketball. He holds everybody on the floor accountable for their own actions and that’s something I can deal with. I think we need that as players. Sometimes, we think we’re better than what we are, but he’s a coach that will get in our faces and demand for us to work a little harder, even though we might think we’re already playing as hard as we can possibly play.”_


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

wow, check out the "intro" at bulls.com. finally some life on that site.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I wonder if the jersey still had Chandler at the back of it, thats why they didn't show the back?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I wonder if the jersey still had Chandler at the back of it, thats why they didn't show the back?


As they walked away I saw the W while Ben put it on his right shoulder.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

L.O.B said:


> I guess the visit to Ben's home was indeed a better touch than flying him 1st class to OHare and have him met by Benny the Bull. Wallace mentioned that Scott and John coming to his home to break bread with his family was a big part of his decision. Paxson has to be praised for that decision.


Paxson broke bread with him first.... and then stabbed him in the back!!!! Just like he did to the 3 C's! Just like he'll do to Gordon! Screw you, Bulls managment!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The thing that struck me most about the interview is that Ben is one of the veteran star player who's approach to the game meshes the most with PaxSkiles. It's all about hard work, not taking anything for granted, etc... I wonder how much getting that veteran leader who will likely be on the same page philosophically played into the aquisition.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> Paxson broke bread with him first.... and then stabbed him in the back!!!! Just like he did to the 3 C's! Just like he'll do to Gordon! Screw you, Bulls managment!!!


I wonder is Skiles broke out his pantented stare down move during dinner at the Wallace's.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> Paxson broke bread with him first.... and then stabbed him in the back!!!! Just like he did to the 3 C's! Just like he'll do to Gordon! Screw you, Bulls managment!!!












=










His destiny is Satan's toothpick in the 9th Circle of Hell.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

its interesting for some reason it seems like paxson kind of waited for this situation to break apart then he jumped on the opportunity i like that trait (if that was his motive) 

maybe hes looking at another situation to sour like shall i say gilbert arenas. appartley arenas feels (i dont know the right word) bitter or jealouse that his (in his mind) rival wade has won a champsionship at the same age. arenas is even willing to take a paycut if it means free agents, and one more first round exit can mean op out. if i was pax i would pay close attention on that particular situation. it may even force wizards to do a sign in trade with us tha involves gordon since he seems like the player gordon could become in a few years scoring wise. but i like this team if it aint broke why fix :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dunno if this has been posted or what, I just saw it, first pic of Ben in a Bulls uni:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Dunno if this has been posted or what, I just saw it, first pic of Ben in a Bulls uni:


I'm pretty sure this was photoshopped, as it came out the very same day the trade was announced. It LOOKS photoshopped, too, although they did a good job.

Is there a reason this is still stickied? I'm taking it down.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think it's Photoshopped, considering it's on NBA.com.


----------

